# Frage zu DIV Anschluss an Grafikkarte



## alexbystrow (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi Jungs, ich hab mir ne neue Grafikkarte besorgt und die hat nen DIV Anschluss und nen normalen Anschluss. Also nen digitalen und nen analogen Anschluss.
Und ich hab nen analog-Monitor: Also was ist besser den Monitor an die analog-Buchse anschließen oder per Adapter an den Digital-Anschluss?

Ich denk mal die sache mit dem Digitalanschluss und dem Adapter dass es da eine bessere Bildqualität gibt oder ist das vielleicht anders?

;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)    ;-)


----------



## Erpel (24. Dezember 2003)

Da das digitale Signal nicht als solches vom Analog-Monitor verarbeitet werden kann wird es im Adapter umgewandelt. Somit gibt es keinen Qualtitäsunterschied.


----------

